# Hello From Central Illinois



## Heap64 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have been lurking for about a month now. My wife and I have seven grown children between us, and now 4 grandchildren. We both like the outdoors, traveling and photography. We were fortunate enough to get to see the Canadian Rockies twice this year thanks to one of our children that works for an airline. This last trip we rented a small class c motorhome from Canadream (highly recomended them by the way), and every since that trip we have been thinking about getting into RV traveling more ourselves. Once in awhile with one or two of the grandchildren, but the bigger trips probably just the two of us.

After looking the past few weeks at several travel trailers we find ourselves keep coming back to the outback.

At first we thought the 292BH would be great. Then we saw some with slide out beds, and knowing more often than not it will be just the two of us we have pretty much decided we think the 260FL would fit us well.

I just have a 2002 Silverado extended cab 5.3L 3.73 gears, with a few upgrades and really don't want to change trucks quite yet. So that is factoring into our choice. Hopefully with a good WD hitch and not going crazy packing we will be ok for a couple years. Next truck I will probably upsize a bit.

Well that's us, we would sure like to see a 260FL in person before we order one. We might head up north to Madison WI tomorrow? As I have searched online and can't seem to find one on a lot anywhere in Illinois?

James & Kim


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

Welcome to Outbackers. Good luck with your trailer hunt and we look forward to hearing about your travels. Canadian Rockies are on my bucket list, so I am a little envious of your travels so far


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hello from the top of the state and welcome to Outbackers!! After you have settled on a unit that you like to order, be sure to check your pricing with Mark Checkly at General RV in Huntly. They have a history of beating or at least matching Holmans and Lakeshores pricing. Not to mention that it would save you a bit of a drive. Let Mark know that Chris from Outbackers sent you hopefully they are still in the dealing mood. As you probably know, purchasing at the end of the season puts the buyer in the drivers seat. Be sure to let us know what you end up finding. A quick search shows that your truck is rated to tow 8300lbs (link). It looks like the max limit on the 260FL is 8200lbs. While you wont be winning any races while towing the unit, you should be within your limits as far a pulling it. The only thing that you would be concerned about is the tongue weight.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome to the site! 260FL good for us 2 and the Dog. We were thinking of adding the awning covers. Get a power tongue jack...


----------



## Pushin 4 u (Oct 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Just like H2OSprayer suggested, go to General RV and see what they will do. I went off of H20Sprayers' suggestion and saved $$$$ Look at my post in the new RV forum under 2013 250RS to see what General RV and Mark Checkly did for us... In my opinion... Great Place!!!


----------



## Heap64 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I sent off to several places last two weeks and asked for their best prices. And I was surprised that other than Holman's having one on the lot that they really want to sell, my next best price came back from my local dealer Pontiac RV. I will probably go talk to them more about ordering and double check that there aren't any surprises. We did drive up to Madison WI yesterday just to see a 260FL in person. I would like to buy locally since they appear to be quoting a really good price.


----------

